# My New Breeder boxes and Fluval Flora Mod



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

A few of us took advantage of Fluval Flora sale last month for $49.99 + tax. That was a real deal as the light itself is worth $45 already, and you get a 7.9G tank, lid, filter, substrate, a CO2 system, and other small things ....

However some people find that underwater filter not very useful. It takes space in the tank and the flow is just too strong for that tank. I don't like the idea of using the same amount of electricity and turn down the flow, so, I modified mine.

It's easy and no cutting on any part of the filter. Takes about 5 minutes if you are as clumsy as I am. I'll save the words and just show you how it's done with a picture.










Yes, just use airline tubes. The regular size fits perfectly. You can either then redirect the flow to other parts of the tank or like me, add a utensil hanger with added filter floss as added filtration. (see right under the filter outlets below)









Then, I got some custom made breeder boxes designed for Fluval Flora made by our J_T. A really nice job he did. It has one smaller section where I was going to put a piece of filter foam then use one of the airline tube coming out of the stock filter to pump water in there. However, after adding it to the tank. I find it makes a perfect dining room for shrimps. Anyway, enjoy the pictures and let me know if you need any extra explanation ;-)










A mini scape in the breeder box.









Two Floras side by side with the "penthouse" in each ;-)









Shrimps enjoying food in the dining room.









I only leave two or three "holes" on the stock spary bar injecting water directly into the main tank. You can see that's enough water flow and added aeration.









Added water flow in the penthouse to break the surface tension, more oxygen for the penthouse residents.









Now in one Flora I get to have two species of shrimps. Or I can select a male and female to breed particular shrimps from the main tank. It's fun ;-)


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

They look great! Can you shoot me an email with the pictures! Easier for me to upload originals, than trying to copy from here


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Great ideas! 
The filter spray bar is a manifold! 
Love those breeder boxes. Did J_T make 'em?

I bought six of the Fluval Flora. Unbelievable deal. Couldn't pass it up. 

Enjoy.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> Great ideas!
> The filter spray bar is a manifold!
> Love those breeder boxes. Did J_T make 'em?
> 
> ...


Yes, I did make those.


----------

